# heres what i drew on paint :)



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Well heres a quick scetch of my loft shed convertion , i started with my birds just in my shed then i built i half triangle on the side for a bit more space thanks Glyn


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks pretty good  I'm sure the birds will enjoy that little aviary on the side.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

To Be honest The Birds dont Even Use It lol I Was Thinking About Making That Into a Trap But Ive Been Finding out how to make it lol


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pic. When I try to draw designs on paint it sucks. Good job


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol i have flown my birds round my house today from 5 minz they came to the loft when i whistled so oim happy


----------



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

how did you teach them that? 

that looks like my loft, except that aviary on the side is the entrance and the same right angle triangle shape as that


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

I Dont know how i teached them it i just let them out one day and whistled them they didnt come so i carryed on whistleing , but know i whistle to keep them flying and they come in on themselfs


----------

